# My Galactica TOS models



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's the end result of about 7-8 weeks worth of tinkering with my chosen program (DOGA). Broadcast quality? No. I had a lot of fun doing them though.

Enjoy:

_A beautiful blue-green ball rotated serenely below as the ships of the fleet began to settle into orbit. Advance recon indicated no evidence of the Thirteenth Tribe, so they knew their journey was not yet at an end.
Nontheless, it was a chance to rest, to breathe fresh air, and feel the warmth of a sun on their faces once more, if only for a short while..._










Another image of my RTF, featured are the _Galactica_, _Mineral Ship, Colonial Movers_ freighter, freighter _Geminii _and the _Rising Star_, as well as several ships of my own design: a Leonid freighter (upper left corner), Scorpion survey Vessel (upper right), and Caprican colony transport (lower right).
In a "Foundation moment" I also slipped in a homage appearance by my interpretation of a DY-100 (the _Botany Bay _from Star Trek's "Space Seed") near the _Geminii_.










Also, I had a bout of inspiration, and did up the following:


> In the final days of the Thirteen Tribes on Kobol it was decided that new worlds must be sought, that the people were to survive.
> 
> Thus it was that people of twelve of the tribes gathered together in ships and prepared to set sail, for they knew of worlds in a certain area that would suit their people well.
> 
> ...






























Another shot of the RTF. Visible here (left top to bottom, then right top to bottom) are the _Firstorm _(former Arean Defense Force vessel), _Heracles _(Sagitteran heavy transport, converted to industry ship), _Fortune Smiles _(Arean short hauler), a Virgon Heavy Cargo hauler, the _Platarch _(Scorpian survey vessel type 1), the _Guildmaster's Pride_ (a Tauran merchantman), and the _Carcadonia _(a Pican militia cruiser).










In this shot, you can see (top left to right, bottom left to right) the Sagitteran modular cruiser/fueler configuration _Tanker 335_, a Colonial military SIGNINT vessel, the modular cruisers/tender configuration _Tender 467, 533,_ and _104_. Also the Tauran bulk hauler _Strongback_, the Scorpian exploration vessel _Delphi_, and _Tanker 212_ (also a Sagitteran cruiser/fueler).










Finally, we have the Pican luxury liner _Warm Seas_ (top), _Autolychus _(an Arean merchant vessel type 1), and the _Windrunner _(a Sagitteran light transport).


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

As a bonus, here are the major ships (both canon and mine) to approximate scale:










Chart One
1 _Firestorm _(Arean defense vessel)
2 _Heracles _(Sagitteran heavy transport, now industry ship)
3_ Rising Star _(starliner)
4	(mineral ship)
5 _Geminii _(freighter)
6 _Platarch _(Scorpian survey vessel type 1)
7 _Odyssium _(Scorpian survey vessel type 2)
8 _Autolychus _(Arean merchant vessel type 1)
9 _Gabrielle _(Arean merchant vessel type 2)
10 _Colonial Movers_ (frieghter)
11 _Guildmaster's Pride_ (Tauran merchentman)
12 _Sweetwaters _(Pican tanker)
13 _Warm Seas_ (Pican luxury liner)
14 _Noble Burden_ (Leon freighter)
15	(_Columbia/Nova_ class battlestar) [for scale]
16 _Delphi _(Scorpian explorer)
17 _Cetatian _(Pican commercial transport [DY-100 homage])
18 _Horizon _(Caprican colony transport)
19 _Carcadonia_ (Pican militia cruiser)
20	(Virgon heavy cargo hauler)
21 _Forturne Smiles_ (Arean short hauler)
22 _Windrunner _ (Sagitteran light transport)	
23 (skybus)










Chart 2
1 _Elysium _(Sagitteran modular cruiser)
2 (Sagitteran modular cruiser) [tender config]
3 (Sagitteran modular cruiser) [fueler config]
4 (Columbia/Nova class battlestar) [for scale]
5 (Colonial fleet SIGINT vessel)
6 _Strongback _ (Tauran bulk hauler)

_The heart of the Fleet, as every Colonial knows, lies not in the formidible defensive vessels that face off against the Cylons time and again, but rather the handful of agronomy ships that provide badly needed foodstufs for the population. Synthetic protiens and manufactured carbs can only do so much for the humanoid form. Real foodstufs provide needed vitamins and trace nutrients as well as a much appreciated flavor break from standard rations._

Seen here are the Tauran Class-3 agronomy ships _Green Valley_ and _Red Fern_, as well as the smaller Class-2s _Cournocopia, Hearthstone_, and _Boutiful Harvest_. These five ships are considered the "safest" assignments in the Fleet, being kept at the center of the main formation at all times, guarded by "second line" militia vessels that escaped the Holocaust.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! I have no clue exactly how much effort goes in to CGI models like that, but know it's at least as much as we put in to a physical model. Or at least pretty darned close. 

I like your original designs, regardless. Very inspiring! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ditto what Griffworks said.

Nice quasi-bibilical writing too.


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for the kudos. 

DOGA is a lot easier to work with than standard CGI, and more difficult. Easier because it's a "box of parts" program, something like "virtual LEGOs", but harder because I'm limited to what's in my "parts box".

My ~2hours/week over 2 months wouldn't even get me a basic shape probably in a "regular" modeling suite (which you have to build your parts and textures "geometry up".

And thanks *scotpens* for the writing kudo...coming up with "backstory" for my models is at least half the fun of them for me. Each one (at least the original creations) has some detail about it that I put a lot of thought into.

Any of them you are particularly interested in, let me know...I could put up a few quick renders and answer questions.


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Updated Comparison Chart 2










Chart 2
1 _Elysium _(Sagitteran modular cruiser)
2 _Tender 467_ (Sagitteran modular cruiser) [tender config]
3 _Tanker 335_ (Sagitteran modular cruiser) [fueler config]
4 (_Columbia/Nova_ class battlestar) [for scale]
5 _Green Valley_ (Tauran agronomy ship Class 3)	
6 _Cornocoupia _(Tauran agronomy ship Class 2)
7 _Comstar 17_ (Colonial fleet SIGINT vessel)
8 _Strongback _(Tauran bulk hauler)
9 _Homesteader_ (agronomy ship Class 1)
10 _Scorpion Heavy 295_ (Scorpion cargo ship)
11	"flattop ship"
12 _Sphynx_ (_Gryphon _class destroyer/escort)
13	unknown ship
14 _Fruitful Shoals_ (Pican tanker) [converted into aquaculture ship]


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

I'd be interested in seeing additional views of the Delphi (front, back, side, etc)


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

_"This is nothing...just wait until the War is over and we can get back to deep star exploration, that's the challenge Zac." - Flight Capt Apollo to his brother just before the Ambush at Cimtar_

Despite the seeming endlessness of the War, there were those who still dreamed of a better, more peaceful future. One of those was Calandan, whose family owned one of the largest private shipyards in the Scorpion sphere of influence. He had a vision of a new Colonial Fleet, one dedicated as much to expanding the boundaries of Colonial knowledge as it was to the expansion and protection of Colonial space.

The _Delphi_-class Deep Star Explorer was to be the first of the "new breed". The same overall size of a Columbia-class battlestar, the _Delphi _incorporated the latest advances in engine technology, sensor systems, and crew support/survivability. 

Her main thrusters, while smaller than a battlestar's, were capable of the same thrust while also being approximately 15% more fuel efficient. This, combined with the ship's lesser mass, gave it a advantage in sub-light accelleration and a slightly higher real-space maximum speed. Incorporated into her Engineering spaces was the latest generation of micronized tylium ore processing equipment, which allowed her to stretch her onboard fuel supplies while still in deep space.

Advances in automated ship handling were incorporated into all systems, though the design team made certain that the computer module programming remained at a level well below the "awakening threshold". Furthermore, a complete set of manual overrides was emplaced to ensure that humans would always control the ships operations. The expected 15-20% reduction in the required number of flight crew mitigated against the ingrained Colonial reluctance to place trust in any computer capable of independant operation, even if it was strictly limited.

Defensively, _Delphi _was modestly equipped by war-time standards. Her primary armament consisted of a pair of capital scale turbo-laser emplacements forward and one aft. Anti-fighter turrets were fewer in number, but the improved tracking and targeting software was considered a sufficient compensation. Provision was made for three elements of Viper fighters (a total of six ships), in addition to both personnel and cargo shuttlecraft. Forty Colonial warriors (in addition to the Viper pilots) made up the primary ground defensive force, but could be augmented by the use of Ship's Security at need.

It was the sensor arrays that were the true marvels incorporated into the design. Deep scan range remained roughly the same, but resolution was vastly increased and improved. The _Delphi _could easily finish a preliminary assessment scan of a star system in a matter of centaurs while still at it's outer fringe.

All of this was destined to remain nothing but a set of datafiles in Calandan's computer, however, until the news broke that the Cylons just might be interested in ending the Thousand Yarhen War. After the initial round of negotiations seemed to prove Cylon intentions, Calandan petitioned the Colonial government to put his design into production. In the euphoria of the time, the proposal became popular in many circles, and funds were alloted for the construction of the first vessel.

Utilizing all the resources of a shipbuilding complex still on a war footing, the _Delphi _was constructed in just under 14 months. She left her spacedock three weeks before the scheduled signing of the final Peace Accords for her shakedown trials, which took her to a remote sector of Colonial space, thus escaping the destruction of the Colony core worlds. She when word reached her of the beginnings of the Holocaust, she made contact with the local military authority and was mobilized by Commander Morrigan of the Battlestar _Isis_, becomming a key vessel in the Second Exodus fleet.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

VERY nice! Thanks!


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

trekkist said:


> VERY nice! Thanks!


No problem...sorry about the slight distortion (caused by the synthetic "lens" the renderer uses)...

If you don't mind me asking...are you a schematic collector or looking to take a shot at it in another medium or something?


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

Comp Chart 3 (ships with asterisk in legend are my interprestations of canon ships)

1 unknown
2 unknown transport*
3 (_Columbia/Nova_-class battlestar)*
4 unknown (tanker/refinery ship)*
5 _Olympic Transport_ (liner)*
6 unknown*
7 unknown
8 _Astral Queen_ (prison barge)*
9 _Spartara_ (Colonial Escort)
10 _Abram's Strike_ (Leonid asteroid prospector [converted tanker])


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You're havin' waaaay too much fun with these! 

I wish I could build physical models of a few of those original designs. I might have to see what I've got in the way of similar detailing greeblies then ask your permission to do up a model for my RTF. 


Speaking of... I need to do some painting today.


----------



## darkwing_duck1a (Feb 7, 2006)

*Griff*, you could always do your own "greeblies", I just went with the textures that looked closest to the Galactica style I had in the DOGA library. 

Give me a couple day's warning, and I can do up a schematic for any particular model you're interested in...all I ask is credit for the design if you decide to display it and that you post some pics of the finished product so I could see it too. 

As for way too much fun...it's a blessing and a curse. I was right in the middle of doing something yesterday and just HAD to drop everything and open up DOGA to do yet ANOTHER model...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! Very imaginative ship design and back stories. Good job. 

Sean


----------

